# Wtf???



## fat hamster (Nov 2, 2005)

What was that?


----------



## flimsier (Nov 2, 2005)

What? <turns radio on>


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 2, 2005)

Huge flash, followed by a massive bang.  

Sunspots thinks it was thunder and lightening. I thought it was Carolina House exploding, but it still seems to be intact.


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 2, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Huge flash, followed by a massive bang.
> 
> Sunspots thinks it was thunder and lightening. I thought it was Carolina House exploding, but it still seems to be intact.




I would think November the 5th only being a few days away might be a tad of a clue.


----------



## Chubbie (Nov 2, 2005)

Dude, no way was that a fire work! it was way louder! I actually looked out my window cause I thought half of Bristol had blown up!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

initially i thought it was a firework - big electric white flash, gap - but by the time the RRRRRROOOOOAR kicked in, closely followed by downpour, i think i was convinced it was just thunder, lightning, the way you make me feel, etc


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 2, 2005)

I like baby Fat Hamsters choice of name!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I would think November the 5th only being a few days away might be a tad of a clue.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 2, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> initially i thought it was a firework - big electric white flash, gap - but by the time the RRRRRROOOOOAR kicked in, closely followed by downpour, i think i was convinced it was just thunder, lightning, the way you make me feel, etc





..._the way you love me is frightening_, surely?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 2, 2005)

That was the biggest clap of thunder I have ever heard, I looked out of my window and saw everyone else doing the same, it was quite funny.

Meant to be going out tonight in this, ugh.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 2, 2005)

was loud enough up in kingswood me and kids were baking cookies and whole kitchen lit up !


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 2, 2005)

Nothing here in Brighton.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ..._the way you love me is frightening_, surely?



sheo, i told you before, a kiss is just a kiss, it was good while it lasted, but i can't pretend i felt more than that, and besides i respect heo too much

/


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 2, 2005)

I was walking past an industrial estate on the way home, and the flash happened - I thought I'd been caught on some kind of security camera for a minute   

I was expecting it though as butchersapron told me they'd had thunder and lightning and torrential rain in WSM.

My trousers are soaked right through.


----------



## Callie (Nov 2, 2005)

hehe geri wet herself *snicker*


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 2, 2005)

Really glad TBH keeps the firework nutters inside for a while..cant stand them, they should be outlawed


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 2, 2005)

Eyup...I saw the flash...heard the thunder...felt the rain soak to my skin...saw the animals gathering in pairs and heading for the top of the slopes...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 2, 2005)

It is pissing down here now to be fair.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> hehe geri wet herself *snicker*



 

<shakes head in woe>


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 2, 2005)

Anybody any good at building an ark?

I have a sailing certificate...just in case like


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 2, 2005)

he he someone said wet *snigger*


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 2, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Really glad TBH keeps the firework nutters inside for a while..cant stand them, they should be outlawed



Tell me about it! They were firing them across the road outside my gym yesterday, I was scared to leave!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 2, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> <shakes head in woe>



Well, it made _me_ laugh...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 2, 2005)

Stopped raining now. 



Very windy though! 



How's the wind in Bristol?  








<parp>


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 2, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> How's the wind in Bristol?


Wet.


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2005)

I saw/heard that while was still in work, it made the whole office stop.

Fucking HUUUUUGE


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 3, 2005)

Did you follow through FH?  



(Still _GUSTY_ here!   )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 3, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> I saw/heard that while was still in work, it made the whole office stop.
> 
> Fucking HUUUUUGE





Oh _Hammy!!!! _


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I totaly missed it....mind you it was an _excellent_ episode of home and away


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 3, 2005)

Wet and windy as fek here ATM...06.06 am

Hope we have some more of that thunder and lightening malarky!


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 3, 2005)

Lightening and thunder are not unheard off in this country.  It often occurs duiring heavy rain.  I am suprised fat hamster didnt know this? ? ?


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

Helps the plants grow innit!   

LOL at Geri getting the advance news from Butcher's in W-s-M, I love it how Urban works like that.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> LOL at Geri getting the advance news from Butcher's in W-s-M, I love it how Urban works like that.



Yeah, if Michael Fish had had such an efficient early warning system, he might still have a career...


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Tell me about it! They were firing them across the road outside my gym yesterday, I was scared to leave!




Im good at stopping people throwing fireworks


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 4, 2005)

We had something similar a few weeks back.. it was about 6 am and I leapt out of bed going "WHATTHEFUCKWASTHAT" and ran to the window.. 

..then the rain came, and I realised it was probably only the loudest bit of thunder I'd ever heard.

Fuck me, it was loud.


----------

